# R32 GTR - damaged rear suspension on kerb



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi all,

Due to a lapse of concentration unfortunately slid into a kerb today on a country road on my way home from work (admittedly was going a bit fast for the conditions in hindsight, though below legal limit I hasten to add) - have cracked one of my rota grids and damaged at a glance a number of susp arms and some bodywork but I can worry about that later.

Lower wishbone looks bent and has bent metal on the subframe where it bolts to (like the surround of the bolt) as a result of the wishbones going up too steeply i'd imagine. - will get pics of this tomorrow as would appreciate input on if this would weaken the subframe and if I should be looking at a new subframe too (hope not!).

Traction rod has ripped apart where it bolts to the hub - was able to use large repair washers and bend this back to shape to get the car back home very sheepishly on the spare wheel.

Bottom mount of my tein coilovers looks like its bent also which from what i've read is hard work to get sorted as they wont sell just parts for their coilovers  That said it does look like its just the mounting leg that has bent so potentially might straighten up when I fix the other bent arms...

So at the very least I need to buy:
New wheel
lower rear passenger side wishbone
traction rod pass rear (think I had an adjustable pair in the garage at least!)

And then potentially:
Repair tein coilover somehow
Replace subframe (again, hope not!)

Is there anything else I should be checking at this point like wheel bearings etc? Suggestions of things to check appreciated

One last question - can I somehow re-use the poly bushes I fitted to my now bent wishbone?

Thanks in advance,
Alex


----------



## Cal687 (Oct 23, 2012)

Ouch, I believe this is a sign of the time of year / conditions catching those of us not paying 100% attention (I've just done similar in my 33) although I suspect slightly slower than yourself, I managed a full 360 and clouted the kerb. I suspect diesel. (Should have checked)
I'm also hoping from the looks of things I've only bent the wheel and bottom wishbone. 
As far as I'm aware you can transfer bushes and ball joints, just inspect them before/whilst doing it.
Not a bad idea while your there to check for play in other areas, like you mentioned- bearing, drop links and other bushes. 
Best of luck to you, I'm now after a full set of wheels... Can't imagine me being able to get hold of a single Veilside rim any more.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

Sorry to hear this. But with the linkages and sub frame damaged - it sounds like you are best off with an insurance claim - otherwise expect to pay £2k+ to properly sort out with your own cash.

Mixing aftermarket suspension parts is always a roulette, and then trying to repair / reuse them after damage will make things more unpredictable. I'd personally ditch those coil-overs for a start, I question if budget aftermarket dampers ever actually work consistently from new let alone after several thousand miles.


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Probably a fair summary Cal - my r32 was in the garage until not long ago when i decided it was so mild id bring it back Out (certain irony...) - good luck with sorting yours also

Unfortunately at 26 if I made a claim I'd be paying for it anyway through increased premiums (plus it'd affect both cars insurances)

Will get pics but by the looks of it there are cheap bits out there at least (subframe £50 if needed, lower wishbone £45 etc) plus I have the suspension the car came on to use as a temporary measure if needed 

I'll get some pics up later - need to do the rear bushes on my 5 series first though as currently both cars parked up


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

GhostWKD said:


> Probably a fair summary Cal - my r32 was in the garage until not long ago when i decided it was so mild id bring it back Out (certain irony...) - good luck with sorting yours also
> 
> Unfortunately at 26 if I made a claim I'd be paying for it anyway through increased premiums (plus it'd affect both cars insurances)
> 
> ...


If you are doing DIY, then I suppose it works out the more affordable option, but it's hard work without a lift and the equipment.

With suspension (dampers), wishbones, ball joints, etc, get them NEW. Do not dick about with used moving parts.

You got away with it, so take this as a chance to really give your car the parts and attention it deserves. 

Good luck.


----------



## RJT (Mar 4, 2011)

I wouldnt bother trying to claim on insurance, they would more than likely write it off.
Just get some good second hand bits, and if you know what your doing, you could have it done in a weekend.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Best plan of attack IMHO would be to get a good 2nd hand subframe and build it up fresh (strip & paint), new bushes, arms etc and then swap the whole thing over.

Otherwise I dare say you will always feel something will always be off about the rear, and you might never be able to trust it.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Id recommend removing the subframe first. Its not difficult on an R32...4 bolts physically bolting it to the shell, 4 for the prop (IIRC), an earth strap, 2 (again IIRC) that hold the ATTESSA solenoid onto the frame and I think thats about it. My subframe was out in under an hour. Once its off, its a LOT easier to take stock of whats damaged and whats not.
Replacing stuff is also a doddle when the frame is off.

It really isnt that bad a job as it may seem. A second pair of hands is helpful but not essential...i removed my subframe on my own but had the help of a mate to put it back in who just happend to visit at the time..

TT


----------



## Cal687 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks Ghost, and +1 for Sidious's final sentiment. 
The pursuasion I needed for some proper bushes me thinks.


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Will definately be looking at DIYing it myself to be honest - did my gearbox on my own on my driveway (with help from neighbour man handling it out/in) and would probably be looking at second hand parts but refreshing the bushes (although will probably invest in adjustable traction rods & camber arms).

Infamous - was actually my first thought to take the opportunity to get a fresh subframe powder coated and poly bushed up - just need to decide if mine is really that bad really, very good point about the not being able to trust it though.

Tarmac Terror - good point also, although if I take the subframe off will have the skyline stuck outside the garage whilst I sort things which wouldnt be ideal... Will give it some thought though as would be a good opportunity to poly bush it anyway - ideal would be that current subframe is all ok but shall see 

Some pics taken quickly last night, didnt get a chance to take a better look today;

Wheel, sill held air!

















Bent wishbone and the subframe where its torn a little above the bolting point of the wishbone:









Traction rod ripped out when the bottom of the wheel went in and top went out:









Bottom of the shock absorber:


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Youch!!! That wheel took some punishment!!

From the pic it would look like the lower wishbone bracket has been badly damaged to the point where it would seriously alter the geometry (just going by what I can see from the pic)

In all honesty mate, if you had a new complete subframe or even had to swap parts over from your old one you could have the thing back on the road in an afternoon... If you can cope with a gearbox removal then you will be able to handle this no problem.

TT


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

tarmac terror said:


> Youch!!! That wheel took some punishment!!
> 
> From the pic it would look like the lower wishbone bracket has been badly damaged to the point where it would seriously alter the geometry (just going by what I can see from the pic)
> 
> ...


Yeah definately did a proper job of it unfortunately (already decided that refurb is more than likely off the cards heh) - apparently rear went a good 5ft or so off the ground 

Not sure if the bolting points have moved at all think its just caused damage where its gone up further than it should have done not sure... but if I can make a deal with someone including a new subframe probably be worth the extra pennies just for the peace of mind.

Sure i'll be able to sort it out no problem mind, just need to decide exactly what I want to do with the car (i.e. wether to try and rebush subframe with poly bushes and if to get adjustable arms or standards etc)

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

You may as well do the lot while its out, I wouldn't trust any of those parts if it were my car. Go for it get the whole thing done!


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Looking at the pics I'd defenatly get another subframe and all OEM arms polybushed and concentric bushing arms and just strip and paint, budget but better then OEM :thumbsup:


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

I've got a subframe complete with arms and diff if you're interested.


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

freakazoid3 said:


> Looking at the pics I'd defenatly get another subframe and all OEM arms polybushed and concentric bushing arms and just strip and paint, budget but better then OEM :thumbsup:


Think thats more/less the plan, but probably adjustable arms shall see how flush I feel after buying another wheel etc (probably be stock arms for time being heh)

willrobdon; Could potentially be interested depending on the price, could you pm me a ballpark figure of what you'd be after for it please? 

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

PM'd you buddy.


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Got your pm Will - will reply back in a mo 

Just been out surveying the damage fully and got some better pics;

Hicas delete bracket has suffered a little by the looks of the cracking, guessing I probably ought to replace which is a kick in the teeth









Subframe damage & wishbone damage close up;



























Wishbone damage;









Tension rod damage;









Inner arch took some damage too;









Bottom of my Tein Flex coilovers


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

I have all complete rear bits if you want cheap lol. 

Thank you T


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks all for messages offering help/parts 

Emails sent to Tein about the coilover and to DW about the hicas bracket (and the Rota Grid - for some reason i've got a bad feeling they changed their matt bronze colour)

Also argeed purchase of a subframe & wishbone & adjustable upper camber arms and traction rods - collecting on thursday all being well, then i'll clean up and paint (or powdercoat depending on which works out cheapest) and source new bushes


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

Sorry to here this! Good your going sort it!
I've got a set of tein ha's for sale cheap!


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

It's all good, tough to swallow but was entirely my fault - could've been much worse... Did have some thoughts about breaking it for spares but i've not had nearly enough fun in it just yet

No worries - i'll wait to see what Tein say in regards to repairs although I know people who have had trouble getting individual parts in the past (although got my top mounts rebuilt there not long ago for a fair price). Thanks for the offer though 

Had a reply from Driftworks re the hicas bracket and the replacement wheel. Hicas bracket they think it could just be the powdercoat thats cracked and have recommended grinding off the powdercoat and checking the metal underneath - otherwise they can sell me just the brackets which is great news!

And with the wheel I was worried if the matt bronze would be the same on my wheels as the ones being sold now as I remember a thread on another forum ages ago where someone mentioned that the rota bronze had changed. DW have said they'll check with Rota in regards to a known colour change 

All in all looking feeling positive now and happy that it'll soon be sorted 

Will probably sand back the damaged bodywork soon also and give it a skim of filler and a quick paint just to tidy it a little and stop it rusting (not got pics of this yet but its cracked at the rear of the outside arch)


----------



## bobdawelder (Jan 1, 2007)

GhostWKD said:


> Think thats more/less the plan, but probably adjustable arms shall see how flush I feel after buying another wheel etc (probably be stock arms for time being heh)
> 
> willrobdon; Could potentially be interested depending on the price, could you pm me a ballpark figure of what you'd be after for it please?
> 
> ...


i have completley refurbished 32 back and front subframes that were to be used in skydat (see projects..fast datsun..there are photos) these wont be used due to change of plans..call me if interested 07774495203 they will be the right money


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for the offer bob (Hope this means you've got another solution rather than anything happening to Skydat, love that project!) I actually managed to find a subframe as a job lot with wishbone and susp arms that I needed.

I'm due to be cleaning it up this weekend and either look at the powdercoat or fresh paint route (probably hammerite direct to metal due to budget).

Also got a quote for repairing my Tein strut and it breaks down to being;

Just bottom backet replacement;
£75 + vat - Replacement bottom bracket
£65 + vat - air freight for part
£20 + vat - shipping to me

Total of £160 plus vat for a bracket!

And if the strut is damaged (which is possible as commonly the threads will suffer damage, will look into that though);

£280 + vat - Replacement strut
£120 + vat - Air Freight
Plus all of the above bracket invoices also

Gives a total of £560 plus VAT to replace a single dampener!

Only just found the pricing out today, but luckily had a bad feeling about the price to repair so purchased a set of Meister R coilovers yesterday 

Will check out exactly what damage the strut has but most likely will be selling the fronts seperately and pending me checking the condition will also have the rear top mounts for sale (which were refurbed by tein 2 months ago)

Further to this lot will start to look at bushes etc, probably going solid on the diff and poly everywhere else (and watching some whiteline subframe bushes on ebay currently)


----------



## BenTaylor200 (Dec 5, 2001)

Might be worth keeping an eye on these to use as spares, the lower mounts should be the same:

TEIN coilover nissan skyline R33 GTR | eBay


----------



## bobdawelder (Jan 1, 2007)

shhhhhh, its a secret..... but i bought some special RB motorsport ones!!! 
stock ones wont take the power...these are braced out of their mind!


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Ah sounds good! 

Just won some whiteline subframe bushes on eBay and will tomorrow try to get the bushes out of my spare subframe & give it a wire brush/paint


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I did the EXACT same thing to my R32 - bottom wishbone bent in the exact same way. Needless to say I was gutted and thought I had trashed my car.

It took some doing, but in the end repairing it all was far less painful and less expensive than initially thought. Just take it one step at a time.


----------

